# pic of ball mill



## solarsmith (Mar 24, 2011)

the almost done ball mill with the done jaw crusher at the far end.
300 to 500 lbs an hr


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2011)

The tires will work good for traction to rotate the assembly,however if you plan on using large media,the tires will act like shock absorbers to a small degree.It probably won't be enough of a cusion to matter using that mill.That tank looks like its 15-16 inches in diameter,which doesn't give the media a far distance to build up momentum before contacting the material.If you decide to build a different one,I would use a larger tank.I should say that.....when I built my first mill I used a small propane tank and it worked great!I took a long time to grind everything,but I didn't care because I ran it overnight.I used any huge pieces of thick steel I could find for media.


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 24, 2011)

Im using not quite round iron balls 1 to 3 lbs each. the balls have flat faces and the tank spins at about 20 miles an hr and they do a realy good job of turning large sand to smooth as silk mud.


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2011)

That is very cool. Will you build me one? I priced a 10 gallon mill, they wanted $16000. Fat chance.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2011)

:idea: Don't worry mike I'll build you one 10 times that size for half that price! And I'll personally deliver it! Heck I'd do it for 1/4th that price,and still deliver it! And I'll buy the pizza afterwards!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you going to give him a kiss too? 8)


----------



## joem (Mar 27, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Are you going to give him a kiss too? 8)



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 28, 2011)

mic said:


> :idea: Don't worry mike I'll build you one 10 times that size for half that price! And I'll personally deliver it! Heck I'd do it for 1/4th that price,and still deliver it! And I'll buy the pizza afterwards!



You may wish to rethink your strategy as gas prices may put a dent in your pocket... lol :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> You may wish to rethink your strategy as gas prices may put a dent in your pocket... lol


I didn't think about that.I live in the farthest possible location in the states,from canada.Ok mike I may have to charge you a little more. :mrgreen:


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 28, 2011)

this is the drive shaft. made from a garage door 1" shaft and shaft collars and two 1" pilow blocks from grainger. also 2 spare tires from the junk yard $10 each...
If this info is of any use I will add more pics thanks Bryan In Denver Colorado.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 28, 2011)

More picks are always nice to have.


----------



## glondor (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I told them I did not need the mill gold plated as I planned on doing that myself, Didn't help the price tho. Thanks for all the offers on the mills. I would rather come down to Florida for a month to pick it up!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2011)

You've got my number,just call when you are on the way! :mrgreen:


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pictures on the how and why of your ball mill would go a long way with a newbie like me !


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2011)

Richard,please specify who this is directed at,so we know who needs to respond.


----------



## element47 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the tires. Nice touch!


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 4, 2011)

That mill could be used to amalgamate black sand for gold content in a small portion of mercury with a bunch of agates to polish them, (The black sand is the abrasive)and achieve two things at once. 
(An HCL Wash should be done on the agates afterward to remove any traces of mercury.)

Just a thought.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Oz (Apr 5, 2011)

I know mercury is still used by some, but it seems there are better solutions to the recovery of gold in all of the cases I can think of.



Richard36 said:


> An HCL Wash should be done on the agates afterward to remove any traces of mercury


HCl and mercury form mercury chloride, a solid. You want a solvent such as nitric to remove it, not that I would want to be in possession of it.


----------

